# CONGRATS to SunshineMom-Picking up her 11 year old Foster Boy Today!!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SUNSHINEMOM: 


*Congrats to you picking up your 11 year old Foster Boy today!!! PLEASE Let us know when you get home!!!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:--heart::--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOO!!!! Cant wait to hear about the homecoming and see the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Woohoo*

Woohoo

I can't wait to hear either. Let's keep this bumped up so she sees it when she comes home!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How exciting!!! I also want to see pictures!!!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Meet Toby! What a cool experience this has been so far! He had a corn removed from his deformed paw and 6 teeth removed on Wed. (what a trooper). He's getting along fine with my 2 Goldens and he even let the cat share his dinner. What a gentleman!!!! We're in love already.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot-THANK YOU to everyone for your good wishes. Toby's snuggling on the floor with my son in the family room right now. What a great thing - to be a foster! I mean we have to keep him safe, healthy and give him love - WOW. We are so lucky to have him!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Toby what a good looking boy you are ....


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Watch out for those senior fosters - they're sneaky and can easily become failures! They're also the most wonderful dogs in the world.

Congratulations and thank you. He's a beauty!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

sunshinesmom said:


> Meet Toby! What a cool experience this has been so far! He had a corn removed from his deformed paw and 6 teeth removed on Wed. (what a trooper). He's getting along fine with my 2 Goldens and he even let the cat share his dinner. What a gentleman!!!! We're in love already.


It sounds perfect to me. Thank you for taking him in and giving him lots of love and attention in his senior years. I'm sure he will pay you back in spades.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is gorgeous. I would have a hard time giving him up. He sounds like a great guy.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

What a nice looking boy...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

sunshinesmom said:


> Oh and I almost forgot-THANK YOU to everyone for your good wishes. Toby's snuggling on the floor with my son in the family room right now. What a great thing - to be a foster! I mean we have to keep him safe, healthy and give him love - WOW. We are so lucky to have him!!!


I know you'll take great care of him and he is lucky to have you to share his life.:

Thanks for taking him in. He looks wonderful and sounds like such a sweetheart.

I love old gold.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Toby is so handsome!!!!! Thank you so much to you and your family for opening up your hearts and home to this beautiful golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris:

Thank you for giving Toby the love and care, he deserves.
What a beautiful boy!!

You both are VERY LUCKY INDEED!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Toby is precious-there is something very endearing about a Sr. Golden. It sounds like he's found his forever home with you and your family-couldn't be a better fit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Congrats to SunshineMom and Toby!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous guy Toby is. I had a golden Toby who was very special to me. I wish foster Toby many, many more years of health, happiness and love.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love his white face!! 
Thank you so much for being an angel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

Bumping for Toby and his Mom!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a sweetheart Toby is, Thank You for giving him a home and family to enjoy, I would probably end up keeping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Welcome Home, Toby!!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Shhhhh....don't tell aybody BUT Toby found his forever home. There is no way in h--- we could ever give him up. After only one day I am truely in love and he won't let me out of his sight. I am a true failure at being a foster. YEAH!!!!! And I'll do it again too!!!! Oh how I love the old Gold.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

sunshinesmom said:


> Shhhhh....don't tell aybody BUT Toby found his forever home. There is no way in h--- we could ever give him up. After only one day I am truely in love and he won't let me out of his sight. I am a true failure at being a foster. YEAH!!!!! And I'll do it again too!!!! Oh how I love the old Gold.


Congratulation on your foster failure and giving Toby his new home that I am sure he will love for all his remaing years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!!*

Sunshinemom:

I think we all knew that TOBY found his home-he picked you just as much as you picked him!!

You can still foster another, right?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That's great news! WTG Toby!!!! Thank you again to you and your family. This news has warmed my heart.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes - I am a failure at fostering with Toby  I have convinced my family that we will continue to attempt to be successful (yeah, right) fosters for as long as we are able - which will hopefully be a real long time. This is great!!!! Thank goodness for Golden Endings in Ohio. Toby is a very happy boy right now and we plan on keeping him that way for the rest of his Golden days. We are just all smiles here - and all of you - with your wonderful encouragement - are fantastic!!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great news for you and Toby He's so precious! I just love old gold.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about keeping Toby. I dont blame you, I would have trouble letting him go too. We wont tell Toby because he already knew. The minute he walked in your door, he knew he wasnt leaving. I am glad you are still going to be fostering.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Who could resist that face? Congratulations to all of you.::smooch:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

this is great news  What's Toby's history? Was he abused/neglected? Any chance we could get more pics of him...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah - more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sunshinesmom said:


> Shhhhh....don't tell aybody BUT Toby found his forever home. There is no way in h--- we could ever give him up. After only one day I am truely in love and he won't let me out of his sight. I am a true failure at being a foster. YEAH!!!!! And I'll do it again too!!!! Oh how I love the old Gold.



I'm just laughing, this is totally awesome, he is one lucky boy. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is Toby with my son. Such a sweet dog!! His story is that he was rescued as a pup before he was put down for a deformed right front paw. The older couple that saved him gave him to their daughter after 4 years. The daughter's son recently began to have some behavior problems. He was apparently abusing Toby and when he tried to push the old guy down the stairs it was obvious he had to go - for his own safety. (He was never aggressive towards this boy through all of this). Golden Endings in Columbus rescued him. He went to the vet for a complete check-up. He has 6 teeth pulled and surgery on a corn (ouch!) and I picked him up from the vet last Fri. 
He has fit into our routine so smoothly. He gets along with the other dogs and cat. He's been playing and prancing and he will not let me out of his sight. His poor paw (with the corn) still hurts a great deal and I'm looking into a Thera-Boot for him. But, he's doing great. This is our first experience fostering and I love it!!!
Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

You can tell what a sweetheart Toby is!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVE those endings - The happiest of all! Congrats to you and Toby!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

sunshinesmom said:


> Meet Toby! What a cool experience this has been so far! He had a corn removed from his deformed paw and 6 teeth removed on Wed. (what a trooper). He's getting along fine with my 2 Goldens and he even let the cat share his dinner. What a gentleman!!!! We're in love already.


Aww! He's beautiful! (I can imagine Griff looking like that when he's an older gentleman!) Best wishes with him!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That's such a sweet photo of Toby with your son. Poor Toby has been through it for sure. I'm so happy for him that he can now live out his years in a family that will love him and appreciate him for the wonderful dog that he is. Please give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

As soon as I saw his face I figured you were his. This is such WONDERFUL news!! I am so happy for all of you. Here is a link to a company I used for Erin http://www.dogleggs.com/files/products.cfm. I am sure they could come up with just what he needs. They were wonderful to work with. Good luck to all of you. Who knew failing could be so much fun !!!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow. I wish I had started fostering a long time ago. I LOVE this. I think I will always have at least one foster dog in my family from now on. I actually registered with an additional rescue group. What I don't know is if I could ever let a foster dog go to be adopted. Like I said, so far I'm a "foster failure" as I am so completely in love with old Toby and will never let him go. I will definitely keep "fostering".


----------

